# Laptop to TV Facebook



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

IF his TV is a 'smart' TV you probably can log into Facebook directly on the TV. 
The Roku is an option if the TV is not smart.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

So somewhere on the Roku index is a place for Facebook? If so, that may work. I'm just trying to keep the cables to a minimum as he is bed bound and they would get cumbersome. Thanks.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't own a roku. I have never used roku. But I found these instructions for connecting to facebook.

https://www.groovypost.com/howto/view-facebook-news-feed-photos-videos-roku/


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

This may work. I'll take my laptop over to his house with the link and see. Thanks again.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Laptop to TV? Why not just use a Chromecast?


----------



## tdisss (Aug 22, 2019)

I can cofirm that it's very easy to connect to Facebook thru Roku. You just need to download Facebook channel to Roku account.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Deja-vue said:


> Laptop to TV? Why not just use a Chromecast?



First order of business is to determine IF the laptop has the ability. Using a Chromecast, or Roku requires Miracast on the laptop mother board.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

tdisss said:


> I can cofirm that it's very easy to connect to Facebook thru Roku. You just need to download Facebook channel to Roku account.



Yep. Can do this with an Amazon Firestick as well. You just download the app.


----------

